# We Lost Hedgie.....



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

I got to the vet's office and went to take Hedgie out of her bag and she was dead. I have no idea what happened, but I was devasted!! I knew it was possible that the prognosis would be bad and we might not be able to have her w/ us as long as we would have liked, but this was way too soon!!! I just kept looking at her and crying. The vet did say that she thought the bump was probably caused by cancer and that was probably why she was staying so small and underweight as well. I should have had more testing done, but I was just kind of dumbfounded and a zombie when there. I just kept thinking "How am I ever going to tell my son!!" He adored her!! 

We are going to see about finding him another one for Christmas. While it won't replace her, it will give him someone else to care for and love. We are located in South Central WI, if anyone know if a reputible breeder, I really want to go the "right route" this time. 

Jessie


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww i am so sorry for your loss  may she rest in peace. i hope your son will be okay.


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

My son is quite upset. He loved her dearly!! I'd never seen him so attached to a pet. He took care of her prefectly everyday!! He will miss her like crazy. 

Jessie


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww. hold old is he? just curios? i am so sorry for your loss. do you have any pics of her ?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

aw I'm so sorry


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss. when i read the topic title i thought you had literally lost her, like, she got away. I'm sorry she died, thats horrible


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

She was only 12 wks old.  We had only had her for a few wks. She came to us w/ a lump on her back, which the vet thinks was probably cancer and the reason she was so small and not gaining or growing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor little girl. I'm so sorry she didn't make it. 

Hugs


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. It sounds like she was just a sick hedgehog from the very beginning. Poor little girl.

Take your time finding a new hedgehog. Find yourself one that is healthy and from a good responsible breeder. I know people on Hedgehog Help have given you some good advice for what to look for. Follow their suggestions. There are way too many breeders out there (of course 1 is too many) who are not breeding for the right reasons. Breeders who think breeding Petstore animals is OK, or who know nothing about their lineage. Situations like these cause us, the owners, to have to deal with genetic diseases that got passed down from animals that never should have been bred.

OK I'll get off my soap box, but seeing a hedgehog die at such a young age and to have it be suspected due to cancer just really bugs me. It wasn't your fault and you at least tried to give her a good life. At least she found someone to love her while she was here.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Take your time finding a new hedgehog. Find yourself one that is healthy and from a good responsible breeder. I know people on Hedgehog Help have given you some good advice for what to look for. Follow their suggestions. There are way too many breeders out there (of course 1 is too many) who are not breeding for the right reasons. Breeders who think breeding Petstore animals is OK, or who know nothing about their lineage. quote]
> i agree


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

So very sorry Jessie. ((((Hugs for you and your little boy.))))


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

may she rest in peace.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Hedgie, it's so sad to see them go like this.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Aww hun I know how your feeling
*Hugz*
My razzle was from a petstore and he had a sezuire which was caused from a tumor and he had to be put down.
I miss him so much. He was my dream hedgehog and we were only together for a short while.
I still cry myself to sleep at night.
But it will get easier I promise. Im sure him and hedgie are great friends at the rainbow bridge!!
Take your time getting another hog, I rushed in to it way to fast and ended up getting rid of the other hog.

If you wanna talk feel free to pm me.
Take care.
Ashley.


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanx everyone. Yes, I am definitely doing my research this time before buying a new hedgehog. 

Jessie


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Good choice!
good luck!


----------



## doug (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your little girl. Even though she lived a short life, she was loved and well cared for, and that should give you comfort.

I lost my Milo to cancer about a month ago. He was 3, but still much to young. Its terrible that they are so prone to cancer, and unfortunately there is often very little we can do to help.

I hope you find another hedgie who is healthy and gives you many years together.


----------

